# Baby Skunks 2013!



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys 

Gonna try and keep a progress thread on here as well as the Pet Skunks UK group for 2013 baby skunks. Seen lots of mating today.

Most of you already know my three, Jelly, Indy and Otto. If anyone is interested in the kits then PM me.

This thread will show pics etc and details, as they arrive, and grow up! First of all, just a feeler for anybody interested though 

Thanks!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

I`m hoping not but you might have `competition` here, :lol2:

Dave.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

And here! :whistling2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ditto! If I can ever get hold of my stud's owner....:lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Everyone post their pictures and updates then hahaha  x


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

And here, but I generally do not like to count my chickens as anything can happen.


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am waiting eagerly... have enclosures being planned... just want a healthy happy confident baby.... hurry up and get fat bellies so i can get excited...


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes Lucy!! Very excited  

Skunkies are being separated after mating ready for the long wait of the arrival of kits (touch wood!). 

At the moment they're all snuggled up together in their enclosure!

Jazz


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm on the verge of removing Gryff to the outdoor enclosure as the girls have had enough of him now! :whistling2:


----------



## ferretaddict (Jun 13, 2011)

*Is she pregnant?*

Our wee girl was fine with our boy up until about a month ago. When he showed signs of wanting to mate we seperated them and had him neutered. Our girly won't have anything to do with him now :-( he is not interested in mating but she growls if he comes close. She has also started growling at our cats and poodle...She never used to bother at all....She has been implanted and has shown no signs of coming into season....We had no intention of breeding and are quite unprepared any advice please...Also we live way out in the Atlantic Ocean so need to have an understanding of what is happening and get prepared if needed..Thanks


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Go back to a month ago...did she have the implant then? As he was not neutered at that time if she didnt have the implant she could be pregnant. I am not sure whether having the implant whilst being pregnant would terminate the pregnancy so someome else might be able to help you there. Females when pregnant will show signs of attacking the male to warn him off because they are pregnant and do not want him around when they have a litter, thats why we separate males from females at this time. If you are concerned and have a vet available where you live visit them...if not maybe put the skunks apart and wait and see what comes of it, litters are due in about a month. If she has had the implant for ages though, it might just be a case of she is in a bit of an off mood at the moment and needs some space.Skunks do tend to change at this time of year anyway because they get more active after a winter of being quiet and docile and not eating much and sleeping a lot.


----------



## Lauren77 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi yes I'm very interested 😃 I'm looking for a black&white baby with great markings down its back and sides, if anyone has a kit with great markings please let me know😊 I will wait for the right one ❤
Thank you😃


----------



## Lauren77 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Yes please*

Hi Yes please keep me posted too😃 I've been holding out for a skunk the last few years as I'm looking for a black&white with a pattern down the body. Fussy I know but I want the right one for myself😍. 
[email protected]

Thank you 😄


----------

